

Recognizing an inspiring woman for Ada Lovelace Day: Haskell hacker Audrey Tang - eltondegeneres
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/recognizing-an-inspiring-woman-for-ada-lovelace-day-audrey-tang

======
sixbrx
Maybe not the best example given the focus of the article on inspiring women,
since according to Wikipedia Audrey was born male? I thought that might
deserve a mention. In fact I wonder if the author even knows? Or maybe better,
just focus on the Audrey as an aspiring _person_?

~~~
kxra
Hooray, transmisogyny (as mentioned in the article)! Maybe you should be more
respectful to LGBTQ folks and not misgender them. You're like all the self-
proclaimed Chelsea Manning "supporters".

~~~
sixbrx
No disrespect intended (or involved at all, in my view), she was born male.
Curious how you would describe the situation at birth though?

~~~
kxra
She's just not cisgender; she's trans. That doesn't make her less of a woman.

Children are trans too. It happens every time a doctor coercively assigns a
baby's gender and ends up being wrong.

Either way, women are women, and this one is an inspiration.

